# Mushroom Gnocchi Gratin



## mish (Jan 26, 2006)

*Mushroom Gnocchi Gratin*

1 pound frozen/fresh potato gnocchi
1 pound fresh mushroooms, sliced - any combination of varieties
2 plum tomatoes, peeled, seeded and cut into chunks
1/3 cup grated parm reggiano
1/3 cup dry marsala wine
2 teaspoons fresh thyme, chopped
1 cup heavy cream, reduced by 1/3
2 tablespoons butter 
1 clove garlic, minced
1 shallot, minced
salt and peper to taste 

Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil and cook the gnocchi as directed.

Heat a saute pan to medium high, add the butter and sliced mushrooms. Cook mushrooms down, adding a little of the marsala if they start sticking to the pan.

When the mushrooms are soft, add the minced garlic and shallot. Let them soften and cook, then splash them with the rest of the marsala. Cook mushrooms another 2 minutes, season with salt and pepper and set aside.

Butter a baking pan large enough to fit the gnocchi in a single layer. Fill pan with gnocchi. Pour the reduced cream over gnocchi and sprinkle with thyme. Cover with mushrooms, then the chopped tomatoes. Sprinkle with parmesan and bake at 375 til golden and bubbling.


----------



## Alix (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow. Does this sound good. Thanks mish, going into the files.

Edit: Noticed this was in veggies as well as pasta so I merged the threads. I think this baby DEFINITELY belongs in pasta. Thanks again mish.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 26, 2006)

How luxurious sounding Mish! I am going to remember this one for DH, he's a gnocchi addict


----------



## Constance (Jan 26, 2006)

Feeling really ignorant here. I've never had gnocci. But that recipe sounds so delightful! I love Marsala. 
Do any of you know, off hand, whether there is some sort of frozen or dried product that I could substitute? I know it wouldn't be as good, but I've watched Mario and Michael Chiorelli make gnocci from scratch, and don't think I can handle that, physically.


----------



## jkath (Jan 26, 2006)

Constance, you can buy frozen gnocci, and I've seen dried gnocci on the shelf at Trader Joes (and it's pretty good!) Look around!

Mish - This recipe really sounds delicious. Thank you so very much!


----------



## mish (Jan 26, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Wow. Does this sound good. Thanks mish, going into the files.
> 
> Edit: Noticed this was in veggies as well as pasta so I merged the threads. I think this baby DEFINITELY belongs in pasta. Thanks again mish.


 
Thank you for letting me know,  Alix.  I kept rubbing my eyes, wondering if my gnocchi disappeared into cyberspace. I posted under both topics, as I thought potato (veggie), as well as pasta.


----------



## mish (Jan 26, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Feeling really ignorant here. I've never had gnocci. But that recipe sounds so delightful! I love Marsala.
> Do any of you know, off hand, whether there is some sort of frozen or dried product that I could substitute? I know it wouldn't be as good, but I've watched Mario and Michael Chiorelli make gnocci from scratch, and don't think I can handle that, physically.


 
They are delish, Connie. Fresh/Homemade is always better. If you don't have an Italian market close by, to buy them fresh, they can be found in the refrigerated 'fresh' pasta section of the market - vacuum sealed. I tried the gnocchi in a box years ago, & to me, it tasted like cardboard. I love them with just butter, S&P, and Parm too. I've had the potato filled, but think they are also filled with cheese and spinach. Hope that helps. Someday, if I have the time, I would like to make them at home.  They are very filling.


----------



## Alix (Jan 27, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Thank you for letting me know, Alix. I kept rubbing my eyes, wondering if my gnocchi disappeared into cyberspace. I posted under both topics, as I thought potato (veggie), as well as pasta.


 
Sorry Mish! Sometimes I forget to mention my edits. I'll try to be better about that. And I can totally see why you would put it in both places, I just thought we should have all the commentary in one spot.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 19, 2006)

Glad I dropped by. What a great looking recipe. Now into the kitchen to make some gnocchi...

Ciao


----------

